# Fundamentals of Car Audio



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Alright guys time for another round of Car Audio 101: *Fundamentals*

No matter where one is or what one does, knowing basic fundamentals of life and some of the inter-workings is crucial to not only survival, but also maintaining a happy existence. Auto sound is no different. Knowing the basic fundamentals of auto sound theory and application, as well as product and installation, can save money as well as time; (two things we never seem to have enough of these days), which in turn will make everyone involved happier.
First stop is goals. What is it you want to accomplish by upgrading your stereo? Do you just want to replace the factory OEM? Do you want a little or a lot more bass? Do you want a competition worthy system? Take a while to think about what kind of sound you are after and how long you can wait to achieve it.
After you’ve set your goals and decided what kind of sound you want, start thinking budget. Budget can dictate everything, from product and brand choice to installation costs and more. Figure out what you have to spend now and what can wait. Yes, it really does suck to have a nice goal that you can picture vividly 24/7, but budgeting will make sure that money is not wasted and when all is finally done, you’ll be happier with all you’ve saved.
The next steps are a couple I think is overlooked completely or just not fully executed and that is- Research and planning. Every successful idea needs a plan, the better the plan, more than likely, the better result. Plan out what you should buy first, next, last, and so on. 
For example, I recommend starting from the front and working back. Everything starts with a source (CD/DVD/Digital Media Player), so my recommendation is to spend a large portion on a nice head unit, then speakers for the front stage, then amps…etc. Subs being last. Also, don’t forget to add dampening to the list as well as wiring and other miscellaneous items such as labor costs, wood, screws, etc.
Now that you have a plan, research as much as you can about every product and service available. Go to as many shops as possible and listen to and try all the different products and speakers available. Talk to the guys at the shop. Tell them what you have to spend, what you want to accomplish, and ask them how they would do it. Most shops will help you for free, but some may charge a consultation fee to help plan and design a system using your budget.

*The Truth About Amplifier Power Ratings*

When shopping for an amplifier consider that all power ratings are not created equal. Some of the low-quality brands will exaggerate or even outright lie about the power output of their amplifiers. This is a good reason to stick with the well known manufacturers that have been around. The only true measure of an amplifier's power is its continuous power rating or R.M.S. rating. R.M.S. is an acronym for root mean square and refers to the amplifiers average power output. Even R.M.S. should have certain factors applied to it. This means the rating should be specified into a certain impedance, at a certain voltage, over a specified frequency range with a given distortion value. An example would be 100 watts RMS, all channels driven into 4 ohms, 13.8 volts supply, at 20-20kHz with 0.05% THD. The Consumer Electronics Association (CEA) has announced a new standard that should eliminate this confusion. It's called CEA-2006 and will make it easier to compare products that were measured using this standard. Only those amplifiers (and head units) that conform to this test will be able to wear the CEA-2006 logo. It's a relatively new standard but many manufacturers are have models that carry the logo.

*Picking a good shop to get your gear installed:*

1. Meet the installer personally and discuss what you want done.
2. Learn about the installer's education and certification credentials.
3. Ask for and listen to the installer's suggestions or alternative ideas.
4. Get a clear picture of the installation charges and required accessories.
5. Show the installer some appreciation, if only to offer to be a referral for other potential clients. I find a case of beer to be a well-received form of recognition.
6. Remember, if you pay peanuts - you get monkeys! There are cheap and premium versions of the same job, so decide if this is a "get by" job or "built to last." Free installs are free for a reason.
7. Allow ample time. Installers always fall behind and the stress of an impatient customer causes mistakes.
8. Don't keep changing your ideas while the install is under way. Set up the plan first and then stick to it.
9. Choose a shop that matches the level of install - a big box store will be less in tune with a competition system than an independent shop with competition history.
10. Get a detailed list of everything you're paying for - in writing! 

Remember, YOU are the one buying stuff, don't get pushed into purchasing something you don't want. All for now.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome write up Lee. I wish I would have read this a few years ago when I was getting started. Would have cleared up a few things.

I saw a CEA-2010 rating somewhere recently. Is that going to be the new standard or are the numbers not referring to years but a different else.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Awesome as usual can we get a sticky, should have blue ribbons like EVGA site or something similar like thank you points.
Or we could merge this with one of the other sticky's.........

Lee ray:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

CEA-2010 is just the notice number from the Consumer Electronics Association. You will notice that the CEA 2006 is for subwoofers and CEA 2010 is for Amplifiers.
Check the CEA website here: http://www.ce.org/Standards/listings.asp


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, thank you lee. That was exactly the answer I was looking for.


----------

